# Living in Dubai without resident visa



## Brucelin (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I would like to ask if you can tell me what are the limitations of living in Dubai without a residence visa. 

- Which licences do I need to get but I can't have it without the visa?
- Is it possible to rent a flat/room without this visa?
- Is there any chance of opening a bank account? 

Can anyone in this situation tell me about restrictions that you find out when living temporaraly without a residence visa? Is anyone receiving a salary in this situation? How do you do to receive the money every month? Does the company covers the tax fees of your international account or do you receive it in cash? What about living, do you live in a rented flat or in an hotel/aparthotel?

Any help about these issues will be welcome!

Thank you!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
It is really difficult to properly live in Dubai without a valid residence visa.
Coming from UK - you can enter Dubai on a visit visa and then extend this every 30 days by doing a visa run.
However, to open bank accounts, rent a place, water, electricity, car loan, driving licence etc. - then a resdence visa is really required (or in process).
If you work for a UAE company, then they need to sort out a visa for you. If you work for overseas company or self employed - then you really need to setup a local or freezone company and get your visa through this route.
When we first came to Dubai, it was with my wifes job - so she got a visa first and she got the bank account, cars, phones, internet etc. I did not then need a visa and could do visa runs - but once i got a job, i got my own visa.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## woot79 (Apr 30, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, It is really difficult to properly live in Dubai without a valid residence visa. Coming from UK - you can enter Dubai on a visit visa and then extend this every 30 days by doing a visa run. However, to open bank accounts, rent a place, water, electricity, car loan, driving licence etc. - then a resdence visa is really required (or in process). If you work for a UAE company, then they need to sort out a visa for you. If you work for overseas company or self employed - then you really need to setup a local or freezone company and get your visa through this route. When we first came to Dubai, it was with my wifes job - so she got a visa first and she got the bank account, cars, phones, internet etc. I did not then need a visa and could do visa runs - but once i got a job, i got my own visa. Cheers Steve


Steve,

Are you and your wife on the same visa? I ask because I just got married and am wondering if I should put my wife on my visa. She works and is on her companies visa. I am from the US and she is Filipino. Thanks.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

woot79 said:


> Steve,
> 
> Are you and your wife on the same visa? I ask because I just got married and am wondering if I should put my wife on my visa. She works and is on her companies visa. I am from the US and she is Filipino. Thanks.


Hi,
No, we each have our own visas from our respective companies.
A wife can sponsor her husband and he can go on her visa but once he gets a job - his company need to sponsor him.
A husband can sponsor his wife and once she gets a job - the husband can provide a no objection letter and the wife can work but stay on husband's visa!
Cheers
Steve


----------

